# 2,300 year old bark shield found in Leicester



## Venusian Broon (May 23, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/23/2300-year-old-iron-age-bark-shield-Leicestershire

Amazing that the shield survived so long in such a good state! Lucky finds like this can really transform our assumptions.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 23, 2019)

Oh, so cool - rediscovered technology from the Iron Age.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (May 23, 2019)

The biodegradeable features of the products that past civilizations used have made it impossible to know everything they were capable of doing. The assumption is made that they weren't capable of sophisticated designs that used techniques that employed what we consider to be designs only a civilization like ours could come up with.


----------

